# PETA in Bismarck



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

PETA will be at the capital in Bismarck tomorrow from noon until 2. They will be smearing ranchers and the ag industry this time around. Might be a good opportunity for any hunters to stop by and show our support of the AG industry and mutual distaste for PETA. uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stevepike said:


> PETA will be at the capital in Bismarck tomorrow from noon until 2.


You mean all 4 members in ND? :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Im gonna wear a Pink 'I love bunnys' T shirt, then Im going to proceed to kick the ____ (Choose profanity of your choice) out of some of 'em. Muahahahaha :lame:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Should we just quit hunting and let chronic wasting disease take over the USA and let the snows eat themselves out of food? would PETA be happy then? Or maybe we should just put all the animals in a zoo and give them all birth control! :withstupid:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I never thought I would say great food at the PETA demonstration. Burgers, steaks, hot dogs etc. Their were farmers tailgating with the grills hot. It was great. One PETA guy said he was a professor at the University of Tennessee. A local rancher shut him down pretty good and the so called professor kept coming back with "yeah, right". He did not sound very educated and was shaking violently. When asked about his pot leaf tatoo'd on his forearm he kept saying he was for the legalization of pot. What that has to do with animals??? :eyeroll: He did say he was not from PETA, just stopped by to see what was going on. Just stopped by Bismarck from Tennessee?
Anyway, hunters, farmers, and ranchers were out in force (well over 60 while I was there) and 3 from PETA. We took no ****, conducted ourselves well and let them know PETA is not welcome in ND.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

God I think that is funny to grill burgers, etc when PETA is in town!!!! I wonder if the smell that we all love so much makes em sick or salivate!!!


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

God, I miss living in the midwest. Even though I'm not from ND,(I'm from Kansas) you boys still make me proud. Wish I could of been there to join in on the festivities.


----------

